# A moving, positive and useful read for all those moving on



## Gaylee (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi,

For anyone in a similar situation to myself - facing childlessness through circumstance rather than choice and trying slowly to learn to live with it can I recommend this book - Beyond Childlessness by Louise Skull and Rachel Black. I think it will help us all and should also be read by family, friends and partners. It covers a lot of the emotional difficulties with very detailed research and personal stories. Best of all it offers support, shared experience and practical strategies for learning to live with it. I managed to order a copy from my local library and much as some of the stories are painful to read as I nod my head in sympathy and recognition, it is also supporting me in what I am going through. 

Do hope it can help others.


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks for the advise - i will pick up a copy .

jenny


----------

